# end this forum?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It seems to me that the FGMO forum has run its course. Would not everyone agree? Since Pedro asked me to remove all his info from the POV section and left here as moderator, I'm thinking we can simply move the threads to another forum like *D**iseases and Pests.
*
I'm open to friendly debate on this before making a decision.

- Barry


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I say to move it! We don't have a sugar dusting forum or an Apiguard forum or any other treatment specific pest managment forum.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

"I" would have removed the FGMO forum a loooog time ago.

Dan's reasoning, "We don't have a sugar dusting forum", sounds reasonable.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Dave W said:


> "I" would have removed the FGMO forum a loooog time ago.
> 
> Dan's reasoning, "We don't have a sugar dusting forum", sounds reasonable.


I'll second that ... or is it a third.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Yep, move it or drop it. It doesn't really need its own place on the list. But thanks for giving it a place for the time it caught our attention.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Move but dont drop it, I hate to see Doc Rod`s work hidden we need more people that are willing to share their work without wanting a bundle of money!!!!!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Taking a cue from alternative pollinators how about something on the order of "alternative mite treatments" that would encompass all "soft" mite treatments from FGMO to OA to powdered sugar and everything in between.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

But then you get into whats soft and whats not.
I wouldn't call OA trickle, as soft method. Do it twice in winter and they say it can kill the hive. Vaporize OA without a respirator and your poisoning yourself. 

I vote to lump together in diseases and pests.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Lump it together with diseases and pests.

Then lump wanted to buy, for sale, honey trader, pollination service, bee removal and consumer report under "trading post".

Lump everything honey and mead making with products of the hive. 

Lump chat room with bee forum.

Either do away with the spanish forum or add a forum for each language world wide.

OR.......Just leave it all alone. It is fine the way it is.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I can't see going overboard or into extremes. But I do agree that having a dedicated forum for one particular treatment is clearly not needed.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

End it. Kind of a shame that what's his name gave up on it but I understand not banging ones head against the wall to hard even if one is correct.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

There has been 25 new threads started in the fgmo forum this year. All but 1 have received replies. You want to remove it.

One forum has had a total of 5 new threads started this year. Only 2 have received replies. 3 have not. You haven't mentioned removing it.

I think there is still enough interest there to allow the fgmo forum to stay a while longer.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

iddee,
You did all kinds of counting. But forgot to count the only one that counts. The replies to this forum.

Lets see, those for dropping it...

Barry (I'll assume he must of at least thought about it, since he asked the question)
Dan
Dave
HoneyHouse
Grant
Honeyman
Jlyon
MichaelW
Bjorn
Nurse

Those for leaving it...

iddee

Thats 11 for dropping it, and 1 for not. 

Its not a deathwish for discussions on fgmo. Its just simply asking whether having a seperate forum is worth having. I see no reason why discussions on fgmo can't be done on the pest/desease forum like all the other treatment options. I guess I don't see the reasoning in a seperate forum. Can anyone suggest why its important to have a seperate forum, knowing that any discussions can just as easily be done on another forum? Some have simply stated along the lines of "I see no reason for a seperate forum for this one treatment, when we have a forum dedicated for all treatments." So whats the importance of a seperate forum?

Maybe Barry will or should consider the worthiness of other forums. But he is asking about this one. And overwhelmingly, the response has been the same.

And if he asks about one of the other threads, I'll give an answer about that one also. Not based on comparing forums to each other, but for the consideration of the forum itself.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I liked jlyon's suggestion.... if this FGMO forum is going to be eliminated then replace it with one that focuses on "Alternative Treatments" for pests. One that would include treatments such as FGMO, Sugar Dusting, Essential Oils, Oxalic Acid, etc. 

This would be a separate place to discuss treatments that are not technically "approved" in the US. The Disease and Pests Forum could focus on mainstream treatment methods and products.

Just a suggestion for compromise.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I guess I am for it because it has helped me in my mite control for the last 7 years. I first read about FGMO then FGMO/Thymol on this forum. I then contacted Dr. Rodregaz and he taught me the right way to use it. Thank goodness for the people that experiment with these things. I know Dr. R backs this and in my using it I now back the proper use of fogging. If the forum is changed I hope that it will cover all types of treatments.
Clint


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Why did Dr. R want you to remove all of his writing?

I do like the idea of a forum with treatments.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

For the record, I am for keeping it also. As I work with other local beekeeps I use it as a reference, and also direct them to visit the site for more detailed information. If it doesn't hurt anything, I would like to see it stay. Have a great weekend, now that the sun has broken through the rain clouds...


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

I find it interesting that to date there has been 16 replies to this thread, and 442 views.
Does that mean 426 "users" dont "care"?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Perhaps there are many who are apprehensive about stepping up and discussing "alternative" treatment methods, concerned that they may be challenged or ridiculed by those who have a differing point of view who hold fast to other approved "traditional" methods.

This is one reason I feel it would be nice to have a separate forum for discussing "alternative treatments", where one can feel free to open up and talk about them. If FGMO is moved to the "Diseases and Pests" section, for example, it will probably completely fade away. Maybe FGMO does not merit its' own forum at this point in time, but it would be a shame to see it moved and buried.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Mike Gillmore said:


> Perhaps there are many who are apprehensive about stepping up and discussing "alternative" treatment methods, concerned that they may be challenged or ridiculed by those who have a differing point of view who hold fast to other approved "traditional" methods.
> 
> 
> Ridocule is the reason Doc Rod isn`t here any more


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

honeyman46408 said:


> Ridiculeis the reason Doc Rod isn't here any more


I think there are those who view any and all criticism as ridicule. Some folks get a little too close to their work and take anything but wholehearted acceptance of said work very personally. Even when it is not so.

Having said that, I have never understood why this single treatment modality had it's own forum. I would move it to diseases and pests myself.

Keith


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

OK , OK , i'm one of those that viewed and didn't post . I agree with most don't need it's own space , and I fog.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I was chere when Dr. R was still active and there were at least 5 different people that PICKED on him so he finely quit BeeSource but he is still doing his research. The way he was treated was intolorable and I would have done the same. Cures are often found by the experimentors not by the people with degrees that think they are better than others.
This is my opinion!!!
Clint


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

*End this forum*

I for one as an engineer picked up on Dr.Rodriguous's work in the early stages.I feel the forum should stay in repspect for the work he did over so many years.The fogger alone uses ULV technology,thus creating a large volume of fog from a miniscal ammount of FGMO.This technology lends itself to the addition of a synagist also in miniscal quanty.I know of no other technology that can replicate this.Hence I would like to see the forum left open.
Bob.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

I only fog and do sugar treatment.I'd like to see the forum stay.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Truthfully, I have mixed feelings about it. I can't disagree with the majority in full, but at the same time, I don't think the info in the forum should be buried. If the forum wasn't here, I would be against starting it, but there is just so much in the archives I think it would be totally wrong to hide it away or otherwise remove it from where we all are familiar.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there a way to move it to the other forum but keep a couple of the more technical how to do it threads as stickies at the top?

Keith


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

jlyon said:


> Taking a cue from alternative pollinators how about something on the order of "alternative mite treatments" that would encompass all "soft" mite treatments from FGMO to OA to powdered sugar and everything in between.


I agree with jlyo this idea get my vote.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

As one who fogs with FGMO and Thymol I don't think a "stand alone" section is required.

My vote would be to leave the archives intact in this section and just rename FGMO to *Pest Treatments*


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob Russell said:


> I for one as an engineer picked up on Dr.Rodriguous's work in the early stages.I feel the forum should stay in repspect for the work he did over so many years........ Hence I would like to see the forum left open.
> Bob.


Why? He left and asked that alot of his info be removed. What's the point in it having its own section? I understand that people felt that he was being ridiculed... At the same time one should be willing to stand up and fight for what they believe in. One should be able to face criticism and to defend their position. Stand and answer the hard questions. Critical questions SHOULD be asked of any research to determine its validity. In my opinion the Dr. took the position that people where attacking his character and I think he was plain wrong. But again that's just my humble opinion.

You lose credibility when you "take your ball and go home". Pouting doesn't get you far in my book. I appreciate the work he did. Not my choice of treatment but that's ok... if it works for you then great. 

I tried FGMO and thymol fogging for one year. It DID help with mites. It also caused my colonies to supercede queens frequently. Maybe its the way I did it... Maybe it was user error... Maybe not....Whatever the case....

I still say it doesn't need its own special place... I don't say delete it... Just move it under Diseases and Pests where all the other treatments are discussed.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

One nice thing about having a lot of separate forums is you can just skip the ones you're not really interested in. Rolling one you're not interested in, into one you are, means sorting through more posts. Especially ones with "meaningful" titles like "Look at this!" Or "Wow what do you'll think of this?" which help so much when trying to spend your time reading things that you are interested in.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Pest Treatments*

Clinton's memory of how the doctor was treated and mine are quite different. We had to walk on glass around him. Pity the poor noob who posted any basic question about how to use his patented procedures, they would be stomped on with both feet and told to go read the research in the archives.

It was the other posters in the forum that tried to help explain the questions to the curious, dr R would make belittling posts and go on a rampage about how he didn't have time for that. He would type out long rude posts instead of just saying "Don't tip the fogger or you will flame broil your bees!" A lot of those questions were already answered, he didn't have to be so rude. I know he felt that the 'true' answer had to come from the most high, but this is an open forum and anyone can answer questions, he was not mandated to do so.

Well he went home and left his ball here for you to play with, it did not bounce well for me and I went a different direction. I have no need for this forum but I would not deny it for anyone else, we all need to make our own mistakes.

Using fgmo is no more difficult than using an OA vaporizer or a powder sugar blaster, it does not need a forum unless you just need testimonials to give you hope that you are not wasting your time. I like Iddees ideea of changing the forum name to Pest Treatments, perhaps some good could come from what is now wasted space.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, it's been a week with no additional responses. It's still here. 

Is the jury deliberating, or do we need more opinions?

Just curious.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I guess this answers your question.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks, Barry.
I think just the history makes it worth leaving, even if it isn't used.

Thanks Again


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

..........


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

.............


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

........


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok Dan your turn......


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

done!!!!!!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Dan, I don't care what those other guys say,,,,Your alright!


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

You aren't watching the kids again today are you?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

"watching" them? Yeah, their here somewhere......


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Just to make my action clear, I did decide to close the FGMO forum. I moved all the threads and post from that forum into this one. If you plan to search for old messages, they're all in this forum.

- Barry


----------

